# Fun question



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

If your chi baby took a big bite out of your pizza or food, would u stil eat it or would you throw it away?

Would you share your Popsicle with your chi?


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

I would still eat the pizza but I wouldn't share a Popsicle, that's just too much doggy spit lol!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Done both. I used to share popsicles and ice cream with our Basenji growing up. Germs don't really bother me.


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

I would continue eating it! Unless they took off with it on the floor. Tyler has done this before when I wasn't paying attention he jumped up towards my plate and took off with a slice of pizza.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

ggtina said:


> I would continue eating it! Unless they took off with it on the floor. Tyler has done this before when I wasn't paying attention he jumped up towards my plate and took off with a slice of pizza.


Lol!!!! Running pizza...wait...it's a chihuahua running away with the pizza!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd ask myself who left human food where my dogs could get it!!

It makes me nervous watching people feeding human junk food to dogs. Especially popsicles and things that could have artificial sugar which is toxic to dogs.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Would not phase me a bit, I don't eat ice cream generally aside from "real" ice cream that's not full of crap and fillers and air.

Pizza is great! my husband makes amazing pizza with organic veggies  far from "junk" :lol:
My dogs loooove it.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

There were no artificial sugar popsicles or ice cream when I was growing up. lol And I was 12 at the time, we really didn't know better. I shudder to think what we sometimes fed that dog. But he was an accomplished thief, too. And he lived a good long life. None the worse for wear.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I've shared an ice cream cone with my grandmas boxer dog, enough said


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> There were no artificial sugar popsicles or ice cream when I was growing up. lol And I was 12 at the time, we really didn't know better. I shudder to think what we sometimes fed that dog. But he was an accomplished thief, too. And he lived a good long life. None the worse for wear.


Pam :lol: no worries, I would not feel bad.. I remember the "pet" dog we grew up with, never ate dog food a day in her life.. lived until 19.
I can just imagine what my brother & I fed her.. :laughing6: anything off our plates we didn't want..


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

When we first brought him home, he was 6 months old and the vet told us to feed him ground meat, browned on the stove. And that's all he ate the first few years until the cost of beef got too high and we got more dogs. And he loved his cup of _*coffee*_ with cream and sugar every Sunday. lol


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> When we first brought him home, he was 6 months old and the vet told us to feed him ground meat, browned on the stove. And that's all he ate the first few years until the cost of beef got too high and we got more dogs. And he loved his cup of _*coffee*_ with cream and sugar every Sunday. lol


Isn't coffee TOXIC?!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I should have clarified. One of mine has chronic colitis. She can have no grains nor dairy at all. She cannot process kibble nor canned food. As a result, no one gets human food except occasional baked (no spices) chicken or turkey meat.

I see far too many people treat nutrition with their dogs like they do their small kids. Offering them regular candy, ice cream, etc. 

They do not need it and it is not being mean not to let them have it. 

We fed our boy, Mick, from our table and he succumbed to congestive heart failure. I committed to be more diligent with the girls. I want these chicks healthy and around until they are 20!! 

I realize everyone feels differently. That is just where I have landed given (likely too much) research related to her issues.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I feed Midgie off my fork & let have let her lick my popsicle, but most the time I bite a small piece off for her.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Well considering how many Chi's just love to eat poop, be it their own, their bro's & sis's or anyone else's that happens to have 4 legs, the answer is a very resounding "NO!" to both questions.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> I should have clarified. One of mine has chronic colitis. She can have no grains nor dairy at all. She cannot process kibble nor canned food. As a result, no one gets human food except occasional baked (no spices) chicken or turkey meat.
> 
> I see far too many people treat nutrition with their dogs like they do their small kids. Offering them regular candy, ice cream, etc.
> 
> ...


Karen, I agree with you. None of my dogs I have now get anything except chicken or steak, tiny little piece as a special treat, anymore. This was what we fed my first dog, 45 years ago, way before anyone knew what good dog nutrition was.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Tiny said:


> Isn't coffee TOXIC?!


I guess not because he had his coffee for almost 14 years with no problems.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby the would be poop eater does not share my food. Anything his teeth and tongue touch us trash to me!


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

svdreamer said:


> When we first brought him home, he was 6 months old and the vet told us to feed him ground meat, browned on the stove. And that's all he ate the first few years until the cost of beef got too high and we got more dogs. And he loved his cup of _*coffee*_ with cream and sugar every Sunday. lol


With PP I can't leave any drink were she can get to it. She think it's her's. Pp's favorite is mountain dew. Tyler loves coffee. I don't mind sharing a glass of water with either of them. Pp will drink anything. Milk, Coffee, soda, orange juice whatever it is. I have to warn visitors sometime's to not put there cup down were she can get it. 

In our house in Virginia we had a couch that had cup holders on it. We could not leave anything there especially with PP.


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiny said:


> Lol!!!! Running pizza...wait...it's a chihuahua running away with the pizza!


The sad part was he wasn't even 4 months old yet. The pizza slice was bigger then him.


----------



## RoxyPup55 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm trying to start our puppy Roxy off right, so she doesn't get any human food. It can be very hard to resist when she looks at you with those big innocent eyes. If she did happen to sneak a bite of my food, I would still eat it though.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Taz licks the whipped cream off the top of my frappicinos when I go to Starbucks and I still drink it after that. She is a little dog so I figure she has little germs.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

We share everything and anything that we are eating that is safe for our dogs. It does not matter if they lick our ice cream, have whip cream off our shakes, or eat mash potatoes off our forks. Our dogs are our family and as along as they are not poo eaters they can share anytime with us


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree there are a lot of dogs out there who suffer from their un-knowing owners giving them stuff that is bad for them- but for my dogs who have no allergies- are slim and fit- and already eat a home-made diet that I control myself I don't see the harm in sharing from time to time. Healthy (or even not so healthy) human foods are often WAY better than actual commercial dog treats- at least you know whats in them!

We travel with the dogs a lot and in the summer when we stop at rest area I let them finish vanilla ice cream cups or popsicles (key word finish- as in I start, then they finsih so that I do not eat dog droll- thats gross)! The poor things are stuck in the car and then the pavement is usually so hot they are stuck walking around on some iffy patch of grass in the full sun. So I buy them ice cream. Yes it has sugar- but come on. They don't eat any processed food for their regular meals so I really don't think a little treat from time to time is going to harm them in the long run. 

I actually had a guy at a rest area in California tell me how bad it was for my dogs to lick this vanilla ice cream (We are talking maybe a tablespoon here). To that I say read the ingredients in this-
Purina T-bone training treat- dog treat you can get at any pet store (Ground wheat, *corn gluten mea*l, water, wheat flour, ground yellow corn, *sugar*, glycerin, beef, *chicken by-product meal, hydrogenated starch hydrolysate*, corn starch-modified, liver, soybean meal, *salt*, bacon fat preserved with BHA, natural and artificial flavors, *added color (Red 40 and other color)*, phosphoric acid, dried whey, sorbic acid (a preservative), gelatin, animal digest, natural porterhouse steak flavor, calcium propionate (a preservative), *soy protein isolate*, BHA (a preservative), citric acid. I-4258 )
compare it to this-
The ingredients in the haagan dazs single serving vanilla cup I was giving them ( CREAM, SKIM MILK, *SUGAR*, EGG YOLKS, VANILLA EXTRACT )

Now tell me I am doing harm to my dogs by sharing a little ice cream every few weeks when millions of people give their dogs treats bought at petco with all those potentially harmful and iffily sourced ingredients! It is different for people on this board because I think most of us are intelligent enough to read labels and we learn what treats are good for our dogs and what ones are not and then make decisions based on what is best for our dogs and our situations. The general public however screams NO HUMAN FOOD then goes and buys sugar flavored corn meal to give their dogs. In conclusion- I never feed my dogs off my plate, but I do let them FINISH my ice cream. Once again that was FINISH. My dogs lick their butts- I don't need to ingest their saliva.


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

I would still eat it...lol
I don't feed Odie things like that anyways and I try to keep it outta reach


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm going to sound uptight but my dogs never eat anything except raw meat, eggs, ZP and 100% nautral chicken jerkey - nothing else ever. 

They don't sit on my knee while i'm eating because I don't want to encourage them to beg. No begging was one of our few ground rules my hubby and I agreed on when we got the dogs. They eat from their bowls, their own food and at meal times only.

When I eat I sit at the table or kitchen counter and I never give them eye contact while i'm eating and consequently they don't beg. Occasionally i'll eat on the counch and then they have to get off and aren't allowed back on until i'm finished.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Sadly mine are cat poop eatters so no sharing with them unless its to take one lick off my finger.

The things we feed my family dig when I was growing up. My brother wouldn't eat his Pb&j sandwiches so he would feed them to our beagle or shove them in a heater vent. We lived in a trailer so the vent don't run like in homes. That poor dog I'm amazed it never got tired of this sandwiches. Or if our dlg Mugzy (we got her after the beagle ran away we looked for months) wouldn't eat her food my dad would pod bacon grease over it and she got the Pb&j sandwiches too.

Here when we eat the dogs go into their kennels (their in our livingroom.) Now the rule is if my son lets the dogs out before hes finished and they get his food because he left it there and didn't finished its his fault and they got it. Yeah I'm mean like that.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

lynx8456 said:


> We share everything and anything that we are eating that is safe for our dogs. It does not matter if they lick our ice cream, have whip cream off our shakes, or eat mash potatoes off our forks. Our dogs are our family and as along as they are not poo eaters they can share anytime with us


Same here  ice cream, yam, a little stir fry, pizza, egg, white jasmine rice and other safe stuff.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd not share my ice cream, except a lick or two off my finger. I'd eat around the bit of pizza but I wouldn't let him get it. Mylo is not allowed up when we eat and any of the safe food I choose to share with him (fruit, plain chicken) I leave until after I'm finished and then give it to him. Thankfully he is not a poop eater, since I hear that's very common. He'll go over, have a look at it and then walk away.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm a bit shocked to be honest, about how many people can get past in their own minds where that dog of theirs nose & mouth has been ... fair enough, not all are filthy little poo eaters. However, they ALL have their noses constantly to the ground, they sniff & lick their own butts and the butts of others, they lick their own pink bits, as well as the pink bits of anyone else who'll sit still long enough for them to give them a jolly good going over, and mine will all fight to the death to find, kill and eat the teeny, weeny cockroaches we get in this state.

My big girl licked & licked my take away coffee cup lid whilst I was driving yesterday. When I reached our destination I surprised the heck out of myself by being able to wash it for ages under very hot water, both sides for a good long whilst & still actually use it instead of throwing it away as I thought I probably would - it was a huge step for me to get past that!

All that aside, are y'all aware of how easy it is to catch tapeworm, other worms, giardia etc? Maybe not from what I'm reading.

My African Grey Parrot shares my coffee, my tea, my meals, whatever she wants - has a perfectly "germless, pooless beak"


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

My girls leave their poops alone thankfully!
That said, I'm a bit of a germaphobe. My son drives me insane when he drools on me. I wash my hands after I touch any door knobs... However I have no problem sharing a lick with my dogs. I'm super weird like that....


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> I'm a bit shocked to be honest, about how many people can get past in their own minds where that dog of theirs nose & mouth has been ... fair enough, not all are filthy little poo eaters. However, they ALL have their noses constantly to the ground, they sniff & lick their own butts and the butts of others, they lick their own pink bits, as well as the pink bits of anyone else who'll sit still long enough for them to give them a jolly good going over, and mine will all fight to the death to find, kill and eat the teeny, weeny cockroaches we get in this state.
> 
> My big girl licked & licked my take away coffee cup lid whilst I was driving yesterday. When I reached our destination I surprised the heck out of myself by being able to wash it for ages under very hot water, both sides for a good long whilst & still actually use it instead of throwing it away as I thought I probably would - it was a huge step for me to get past that!
> 
> ...



I do love our little chi..a lot..but I too will not eat something shes licked or bitten. I might give her a bit of what I am having but not a direct bite or lick. Ew.

She is pretty clean, eats no poop, and I clean her feet off whenever shes been outside..but she does lick her butt, she does clean herself, her nose is everywhere! Might as well eat off the floor. 

Mind you, I am not a person with mop in hand all day long, its just something that no matter how much I know "dogs mouths are so clean"...still I have seen her lick things with that little tongue that the thought of sharing is just.."icky"

I judge noone that shares though. I don't share things with my own child either in that way.


----------



## RoxyPup55 (Jul 20, 2012)

I've read you run a much greater risk of contracting something bad from kissing/sharing food with another human rather than a dog. It is like the possibility of contracting salmonella from a pet reptile. The risk is there, but it is low if you take the right precautions. You have a greater risk of getting salmonella from eating fast food.

If I did share food with a dog, it wouldn't be one that has questionable health, that is for sure.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Dog slobber heals everything ;}


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

I have lol.... The day after Jez got home, I was sitting with her sleeping next to me... and I was eating a tuna sandwich. She helped herself to a BIG bite from the bottom on my sandwich before I realized she was awake, hehe.  
I finished the sandwich  Waste not, want not.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, I am not worried about health. Right or wrong, I kiss my dogs on the mouth (I also tell them that I love them and say "bless you" when they sneeze). 

I just do not eat a lot of processed foods and they do not get that either. We get milk from a local dairy. They could have that if my one could process dairy. I'd love to be able to whip that up for them to eat. But spray whipped cream with artificial flavoring, hydrogenated oils, nitrous oxide as a propellant and preservatives, no. I'll pass on that myself! 

I'd love to offer them other whole, not processed, foods but I am too afraid to trigger a health issue that I'd have to treat and she'd have to endure.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome to my daily life haha! No but really I let my dogs take drinks out of the cups of water I'm drinking


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Germs don't particularly bother me, my house isn't super clean, and I do occasionally eat things that have been on the floor........BUT parasites really gross me out! The idea of catching worms etc makes me feel quite queasy. 
Our two know not to beg, they can even be on our laps while we are eating (usually only if we are travelling) and not bother. They get a small bite or a finger-full when we have finished.
As a kid I was always told not to kiss the dog because of germs. The poor dog wasn't allowed upstairs or on the furniture, she was only allowed in the living room in the evening. I never once kissed that dog, despite loving her to bits. I kiss all my animals now, all the time, to make up for it  The dogs have access to all rooms, and the furniture including beds. My mother does not approve lol.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Germs don't particularly bother me, my house isn't super clean, and I do occasionally eat things that have been on the floor........BUT parasites really gross me out! The idea of catching worms etc makes me feel quite queasy.
> Our two know not to beg, they can even be on our laps while we are eating (usually only if we are travelling) and not bother. They get a small bite or a finger-full when we have finished.
> As a kid I was always told not to kiss the dog because of germs. The poor dog wasn't allowed upstairs or on the furniture, she was only allowed in the living room in the evening. I never once kissed that dog, despite loving her to bits. I kiss all my animals now, all the time, to make up for it  The dogs have access to all rooms, and the furniture including beds. My mother does not approve lol.


Stella if you know your dogs health status and habits very well and if the dog is a "clean dog" I'd not worry a bit about the parasite issue. I feel like what's the point in even having a dog if the poor thing isn't shown affection or allowed to be with its people  you sound like you're doing things wonderfully.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Welcome to my daily life haha! No but really I let my dogs take drinks out of the cups of water I'm drinking


Bijou is BAD for snarfing my tea.. Any chance he gets! :lol:


----------



## nhowru (Jul 18, 2012)

We ALWAYS Always share our food


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I would let Amberleah lou lou eats something of mine that is safe for her then eat it after. Cats too!!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I rarely drink a cup of coffee that Gracie hasn't had her face in. I always forget and leave it somewhere that she can get to it, and she is a coffee freak.

And, Diesel loves grape flavored Crystal Light.

Pedro likes my sweet iced tea with lemon.

I drink all kinds of dog slobber...


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I gotta be honest and say I've done both!! Ote isn't one to "jump" and eat food, but my mom's Golden Retrievers definitely are. Occasionally Mojo will do that as well - he tends to think he's a lap dog and an extreme jumper and can get whatever he wants. He has his good days though!! LOL. Dog saliva touching my food doesn't really phase me, although I've had quite a few people tell me how gross it is. Really? We share many more (and worse) germs with people through out the day - especially me, working at a children's salon. I have shared popsicles with Ote before, but of course I only let her have a few "licks", not an entire popsicle.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

kimr said:


> I rarely drink a cup of coffee that Gracie hasn't had her face in. I always forget and leave it somewhere that she can get to it, and she is a coffee freak.
> 
> And, Diesel loves grape flavored Crystal Light.
> 
> ...


Ote loves coffee also!!! I don't "allow" her to drink it - but she always ends up climbing up my arm and licking the lid (the amount that she actually consumes is miniscule, a few droplets left behind here and there). That is too funny! Each of your dogs has their own "favorite" drink!!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

No.. I don't let my dogs eat food from my plate/off of something I am going to eat still. They do get a few crumbs of human food throughout the day.. My grandma gives them each a tiny nibble of oatmeal at breakfast, a tiny chunk of cheese when she has her snack, and sometimes a little chicken if that's what we are having for dinner. Otherwise, it is pre-made raw food/treats or homemade organic chicken jerky.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

kimr said:


> And, Diesel loves grape flavored Crystal Light.


Do you not worry about the artificial sweetener in this?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tiny said:


> If your chi baby took a big bite out of your pizza or food, would u stil eat it or would you throw it away?
> 
> Would you share your Popsicle with your chi?




I don't eat pizza or popsicles, but even if I did there would be no way no how
that my pups would get a bite. I am the ultimate disciplinarian, they eat what
is meant for them, nothing more. I'm very strict about my own diet due to my
illness, therefore we don't keep anything unhealthy in the house. But even
when I am eating a healthy meal that is not only safe for my health but for
my pups I would still not let them have any. Why? It's simple I hate beggars. I
do not want to encourage that negative behavior. All of my dogs work for
their food. In our house we go by the "nothing in life is free" theory. On top of
that they are rescued dogs who already have different issues, allergies, etc,
last thing I want is health problems or runny poops. Are my dogs less happy
because they don't eat junk or finish my plate? I don't think so, they eat
healthy delicious raw meals which provide energy & nutrients that help them
stay full, I provide plenty of exercise and play time, they are never bored and
always in amazing shape, our days are filled with adventure & fun times, they
get plenty of affection and know mom loves them more than anything in the
world. :love2:


----------

